
We Have Probably Been Imagining Pterosaurs Wrongly - BerislavLopac
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/what-did-pterosaurs-do-with-their-legs
======
njarboe
This article has two images of the old way people picture the Pterosaurs, but
only shows a close up of the hips, and not the whole animal, in the newly
hypothesized position. Highly unsatisfactory.

~~~
jrkatz
That's not a closeup of the hips, that's the entire body of it. I think you're
being thrown off by the weird angle of the shot - the hips are in the top
right, not the bottom left. This shows the legs tucked forward with the knees
against the rib cage.

~~~
slavik81
All of its appendages extend off the edge of the picture, so it's pretty hard
to mentally reconstruct the whole animal.

------
PeterStuer
The article is not accessible to EU citizens that want to exert their rights
to privacy

"Special Note to International Users

The Website is hosted in the United States and is intended for and directed to
users in the United States. If you are accessing the Website from the European
Union, Asia, or any other region with laws or regulations governing personal
data collection, use, and disclosure, that differ from United States laws,
please be advised that through your continued use of the Website, which is
governed by U.S. law, this Privacy Policy, and our Terms of Use, you are
transferring your personal information to the United States and you consent to
that transfer."

~~~
mahesh_rm
Interesting. Anybody competent with the matter who could pitch in and discuss
whether this is a viable / advisable solution for a service with lack of
business / information ambitions involving EU users?

~~~
paulcole
I don't have to be "competent with the matter" to see that there's merit to
this strategy.

If the costs of dealing with European users are higher (or simply perceived to
be higher) than the benefits, why bother?

------
Isamu
Normal pose is difficult to infer from a pile of bones. So this sort of
rethinking goes on quite a bit.

I remember this discussion about rethinking the correct pose of the
archeopteryx. Less splayed out, similar to this article.

And the t-rex used to be posed more upright, now it is posed more
horizontally. In the Carnegie Museum the old t-rex was very upright in a
fairly static pose, now they have two in rather dynamic pose horzontally with
their tails off the ground.

I believe some of the earliest dinosaur models were posed in assumed ways that
were later drastically changed.

------
williamjackson
"Boy, Were We Wrong About Dinosaurs!" [1] is a great book that I love to read
to my children. I hope it helps them understand that scientific knowledge
changes all the time.

[1]:
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/27579.Boy_Were_We_Wrong_...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/27579.Boy_Were_We_Wrong_About_Dinosaurs_)

------
rhacker
Probably all of them. I don't buy the main color we assign to dinosaurs. They
were clearly rainbow color.

~~~
krylon
If only the makers of Jurassic had acknowledged that obvious fact, the movie
would have been a lot more entertaining.

(You just made may day! ;-)

------
beenBoutIT
RIP Brontosaurus.

~~~
bitwize
Brontosaurus has been revived. Recent research suggests that it is in fact a
different genus than Apatosaurus. This is like getting Pluto back as a planet.

